# Fun halloween themed games



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

If you like to play games i have a suggestion for a couple that are very unique and fun and fit right in for those cold october nights.Check out
www.twilightcreationsinc.com
I have the game haunting house and it has a very unique game system and is very fun to play. I also have Zombies and it too is alot of fun to play. I am always looking for anything even remotely related to halloween.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Cool thanks for the links.


----------

